# Cpt 14301+14302



## Texascoder64 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am having denials on large sized adjacent tissue transfers where I need to use 14301 + 14302 (x mulitple units)  Is there a limit on how many units can be added on 14302?

Would appreciate input from the Mohs coders out there.

Thank you!


----------



## Susan (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you have a certain payer that has denied your claims?  I would love to see an op note (redacted of course) and EOB to see how you are coding it and what your carrier is basing it's denial on.


----------

